# Upcoming Bunny



## belabunny (Mar 25, 2012)

Im getting a bunny probably in a week or two and I want to be prepared. Any thing on cages, food , activity, etc.





P.S she/he is gonna be an outdoor bunny

:?Thanks


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum. 

Lots of info in the RO Library regarding everything you want to know about bunnies.

Also I'd check out a few threads that talk about Hutches if you are looking to home your bunny outside. Some pretty nice set ups or do a search online about outside cages for bunnies. Lots of info out there. 

My only advise is to watch temperature (cold/hot). Severe weather can affect a bunny, but there are ways to make them comfortable in those extreme weather conditions.

Plus if you have them outside, make sure you visit them often so that you can observe and learn their personality. As prey animals, they tend to hide illnesses very well and you need to be quick if there any signs your bunny just isn't acting him/her self. 

Good Luck. Bunnies are loads of fun. And are awesome animals to get to know.

K


----------



## MILU (Mar 25, 2012)

Spend lots of time with your new best friend, so you can bond well. Bunnies sometimes are VERY loving and can't stay away from you, but if you don't spend time enough together you might have the feeling that your bun doesn't care about you.. but it's just a matter of spending time together. 
Oh there's so much to say about rabbits.. I can't give good advice on food/housing as I'm in another country.. but I wish you the best of luck with your new friend!! :goodluck


----------



## MILU (Mar 25, 2012)

Ah, Rabbitats is a must see for an outdoor rabbit, they have lots of ideas of how to make the most incredible/awesome houses for your bunny!!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rabbitats/185445044811381

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.332076510148233.78227.185445044811381&type=1

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.332096526812898.78231.185445044811381&type=1

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.331374313551786.78054.185445044811381&type=1

This is their website. 
http://www.rabbitatsforhumanity.org/index.html

Btw, are you adopting a rabbit? I hope so, it's much better than buying! 
Well, I hope the info is useful..


----------



## belabunny (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Oreonme (Mar 26, 2012)

hey iza it me oreonme(Vicky your cousin)The babies havent opened there eyes yet butr will son.
:missyou:nosir:


----------

